
We have a 10-20 year lead on databases over Amazon – Larry Ellison - Jyaif
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzMYL901AQ&feature=youtu.be&t=206
======
Zekio
Not often you get to laugh that hard, Thanks for sharing

